# Verz. Kreuzfahrer



## Mictp (29. Januar 2008)

proct Kreuzfahrer doppelt?

also sprich wenn ich es mir auf meine 2 einhand waffen zauberer wie mungo halt oda proct es nur einmal?


----------



## Taranel (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn du es auf jeder Waffe hast, dann proct es auch 2x, hatte auch immer gedacht das es sich erneuert, ist aber nicht so.

Steht jedenfalls bei WoWWiki


MfG Tara


----------



## Desmondio (29. Januar 2008)

proct doppelt


----------



## Ryan_Garn (29. Januar 2008)

Proccen kann es mehrmals, aber Du bekommst nur einmal den Buff.
Procct es ein zweites, drittes, etc. mal während der Buff aktiv ist, startet nur der Timer neu.


----------



## Mictp (29. Januar 2008)

ah also ist es möglich mit 2x ach unter lvl 60, plus 200stärke zu bekommen richtig ?^^


----------



## Ryan_Garn (29. Januar 2008)

Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass man nich den doppelten Buff bekommt. Aber korrigiert mich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taranel (29. Januar 2008)

Sry muss dich leider korrigieren, hab nochmal geschaut, und es procct doppelt.

Klick mich hart

Quelle WoWWiki.com, schaut selbst


----------



## Ryan_Garn (29. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, danke.

Wollte keine Verwirrung stiften.


----------



## Mictp (29. Januar 2008)

super danke euch für die schnelle antwort und hilfe.

Einen schönen tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ursli (29. Januar 2008)

Mictp schrieb:


> proct Kreuzfahrer doppelt?
> 
> also sprich wenn ich es mir auf meine 2 einhand waffen zauberer wie mungo halt oda proct es nur einmal?




Ja, ich habs auf einem Twink auch zweimal drauf. Es proct doppelt, nur, vom Gefühl her, mit der Nebenhand etwas seltener.


----------



## Taranel (29. Januar 2008)

Das ist wie mit der Realen Drop Chance und der gefühlten

Laut Buffed: 2%
Gefühlte: 0.0001%
nur mal als beispiel


----------



## spaten (14. Februar 2008)

Ursli schrieb:


> Ja, ich habs auf einem Twink auch zweimal drauf. Es proct doppelt, nur, vom Gefühl her, mit der Nebenhand etwas seltener.



wowwiki sagt:
% to Proc = Weapon Speed * 1.667

lg


----------



## Mictp (15. Februar 2008)

Hiho hab da mal wieder ne frage zu der verz Kreuzfahrer bzw. was lohnt sich zur zeit mein kleiner 68er krieger 2 schnelle 1hand schwerter an soll ich dort lieber jeweils 20str also potenz oda doch 2mal Kreuzfahrer drauf hauen?

Ich weiß das Kreuzfahrer auf lvl +60 nicht mehr 100stärke gibt, trotzdem wenn es proct gibt eine waffe mehr als die 2x 20stärke auf beiden lohnt sich das noch? Oder soll ich dauer haft dann die 2x 20stärke drauf haben?

danke im Vorraus für ne Antwort


----------

